# Smithfield, RI--10 week old on craigslist



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

He looks older than 10 weeks, no? 


























http://providence.craigslist.org/pet/732036085.html 



> Quote:10 week old german shepard pup needs rehoming (smithfield)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reply to: see below
> ...


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

How does 300.00 insure safety and happiness of the dog??? It appears to be a big concern..."he need to go today or tomarrow"

Translation: I dont care who you are as long as you have 300.00. It just makes me feel better to say those things even if I dont really mean it. 

"I recently moved to a small house" They couldnt have had to dog for more then a couple of weeks, they didnt know they were moving to a smaller place before they got the dog??


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

My thoughts exactly. These people never fail to amaze me.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

"this posting has been flaaged for removed"


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

does anyone know if this boy got a home?


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

I hope he got a good home...


----------

